# some looks !!! ( lots of pics )



## syannaa (Aug 30, 2007)

e/s : shroom , springtime skipper & humid
pigment : golder's green , pastorale
ambering rose blush
gemshine lipgelée









e/s : shrrom , somptuous olive , humid & cranberry
pigment : accent red





e/s : ricepaper , gorgeous gold , amber lights & coppering 









e/s : shroom , gorgeous gold , fushia mat ( alvarez ) 
pigment : rewed up
l/s : stroke of lust





e/s : ricepaper , kitshmas , purple haze , jeté 
dollymix blush
l/s embraceable









e/s : rose (pro) , sketch
pigment : pink opal 
dollymix blush + ip belightful
3d lightswitch









e/s : shroom , zonk bleu , deep truth
pigment : azreal blue









duo persona screenvinyl
e/s mothbrown
l/s charm factor









pigment : shimmertime , subtle , mauvement
e/s : shroom , fertile









e/s : shroom , parfait amour , mothbrown , fertile
plum foolery blush
lipgelée amber russe









e/s shroom , bitter , going bananas ,, wondergrass
c-thru lipglass
global glow msf











e/s : ricepaper , by jupiter , mulch


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 30, 2007)

Lovely, i really like the second to last one.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 30, 2007)

I love your blending.  All of your looks are so soft and diffused.  I LOVE the Screen Vinyl/Persona & Mothbrown look.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Aug 30, 2007)

You have beautiful eyes! I love your choice of colors and your brows look perfect


----------



## aeryss (Aug 30, 2007)

wuha, i cant decide which i like most!


----------



## ben (Aug 30, 2007)

Great looks, I love the shape of your eyes and your glowing skin!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 30, 2007)

very nice. greens my fave.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 30, 2007)

Such amazing and special looks! 
I think the last, natural one, is my favored, but I really always love naturals so.....
The orange/gold look (third look) is absolutely amazing too. The forth look (pink and yellow) is SO GORGEOUS and special- and so jentle and pretty. I really like it! 
All other looks are so pretty too, the purples and pinks look AWESOME on you.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2007)

The last one, and the amberlights/coppering one are my faves. Your blending is flawless.


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2007)

they r all lovely! ur soo good at applying make up..wish u can do a tut 2 show us ur blending techniques. love ur eyes!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 30, 2007)

they're all amazing!!!


----------



## entipy (Aug 30, 2007)

WOW!! Too many looks for me to pick my favorite! You are SO pretty, and your MU is stunning! I think I particularly like the oranges and the black/silver. WOW!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 31, 2007)

Gorgeous posts!  I love all of them!


----------



## afterglow (Aug 31, 2007)

Global Glow looks like it was made for you!


----------



## missy29 (Aug 31, 2007)

Stupid computer just went mental. Didnt mean to post!!!

But while i'm here, all those looks are amazing! I especially like the one with coppering, gorgeous gold and amber lights.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 31, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 31, 2007)

*~*These are all stunning...I don't know which one is my fave!!!*~*


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 31, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonderfully done you are very skilled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything is so lovely


----------



## pichima (Aug 31, 2007)

all of them are pretty!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 1, 2007)

Cant pick a favorite... love um all!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great looks! You have amazing skin!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 2, 2007)

SOOOOOOO Pretty, you are so talented. I could spend hours and not make my eyes look like that. Are you a pro artist?


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

Very prettyful, fab blending


----------



## Jayne (Sep 2, 2007)

everything is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm speechless!!! All the looks are amazing! If you're not a MUA, you should definitely consider becoming one!


----------



## majacat (Sep 2, 2007)

everything looks faboulus


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 4, 2007)

All the looks are gorgeous!! Love the ones where you used Moth Brown.


----------



## frocher (Sep 4, 2007)

All the looks are so beautiful, I love the orange eye and the last one.


----------



## syannaa (Sep 4, 2007)

thank you very much!!
shadowaddict : I am not pro artist but i would like the future !!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeryss* 

 
_wuha, i cant decide which i like most! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

Pretty! I like the greens the most!


----------



## snowkei (Sep 5, 2007)

wow pretty


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful Simply, Beautiful


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 25, 2007)

*I love 'em all!*


----------



## Waves Of Fire (Oct 26, 2007)

really amazing looks and you have amazing face


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Oct 26, 2007)

woooww gorgeous


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 26, 2007)

your colors are beautifully selected, great job!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! All your looks are amazing.  I love the purple and gold looks the best!  
I also love that first photo with the Ambering Rose blush! What beautiful skin you have!
I have a question: What mascara do you use? And what shade are you in MAC? I can't quite tell from the pics. Thanks!!!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm in love with the coppering/amberlights one...tutorial puleaseeeee!!


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

really love the 3rd look! but they are all so pretty!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous


----------



## mandragora (Nov 4, 2007)

Pretty looks.  Love the orange and green ones.


----------



## luxirielove (Nov 4, 2007)

you did a great job ... those colors look really good with your eyes!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

these are all gorgeous!


----------



## KTB (Nov 4, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mandypaul (Nov 4, 2007)

you look great in all the pictures and wow at your blending very good


----------



## aaj83 (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW!! you are gooooorgeous!!
and i LOOOOVE AAAALL of your looks!!! can never choose any ONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i love the neutral look you did in the end...hey..i had a question... the last look you created..did you use any kind of base in that eye look? i was just wondering since riceppr & by jupiter is so vibrant on you...do you put a base under them??
would really appreciate it if you could reply back..


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 15, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 15, 2008)

wow.... soo many i wanna try out!! love em all! btw stil learnin about the forum- but girls can u save your favourite looks somehow to save time lookin for it next time???


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

great looks! very pretty! I especially like the green and the blues and the bronze!


----------



## sugar_pop_madam (Apr 15, 2008)

i really like the last one and the first one


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful job on all!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 15, 2008)

gorgeous eyes


----------



## Leilani78 (Apr 16, 2008)

These are all gorgeous looks! I love the blending!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 16, 2008)

i loved all..
and also ur eyebrows they amazing..!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 16, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.  I wish I had your skills!


----------

